# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Cute Cory(doras)

## barmby

Picture taken from AquaLife February 2014


Please share yours

----------


## barmby

It doesn't take an Amano to create this. Everyone can do it : )

----------


## nicholasliao

Woah Barmby. Awesome stuff. What kind of substrate brings the best out of corys? White sand or river colours

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

Ronwill will be a better person to recommend on kinds of substrate that bring out the best of these cute corydoras

----------


## stormhawk

To me, fine sand like Sudo etc will be fine to bring out the colors but if you use a darker substrate however, the colors will become darker, so choose wisely. At one point I was using a type of sand from GEX I think, which RonWill used as well. Mutsu sand or something, and it was great for Corydoras.

barmby, that image from Aqualife is poison indeed. I feel like buying more Corydoras!

----------


## Shi Xuan

> To me, fine sand like Sudo etc will be fine to bring out the colors but if you use a darker substrate however, the colors will become darker, so choose wisely. At one point I was using a type of sand from GEX I think, which RonWill used as well. Mutsu sand or something, and it was great for Corydoras.
> 
> barmby, that image from Aqualife is poison indeed. I feel like buying more Corydoras!


I agree with Stormhawk. Aqualife pictures are alluring. I have only one Cory in mind and that is duplicareus. Haven't seen them for a while. I'll need to find a few more to keep my lone duplicareus company. 

As for substrate, I would go for a dark one, either Gex or ADA. As Stormhawk mentioned, the colours of the fish will become darker and I think it makes the fish look more beautiful.

----------


## Sax

Very nice... do your corys uproot the plants?

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Very nice... do your corys uproot the plants?


Nope, as I've observe. I don't think they are able to go that deep into the substrate to dig the plants up.

----------


## Sax

Ok. Nice cute fellows anyway.  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## barmby

ThaNK you.. Trying my best to attract people to keep fish

----------


## Sax

2 ADA 2 footer (960x720).jpgHi barmby,

Do you feed bloodworms to your corydoras. I am having headache with the current low tech 
setup feeding that cause the worms get stuck in the rocks and moss.

----------


## nicholasliao

Guys. If I choose soil substrate over sand. What will it do to corys? Will it affect their barbels more than sand?

Powder or non-powder form better?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sax

Found this thread ...  :Wink: 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...using-ADA-soil

----------


## barmby

Hi Sax, Use a glass tray for placing blood worms to prevent messing up the gravel. It can be used to contain pellet shrimp food or even tubifex worms for smaller fishes

----------


## nicholasliao

Yeah. That's the thing Barmby. If you want to keep Cory's with soil substrate, it would be required to have this feeding dishes. 

I would prefer to go sand though but I don't think it's viable for an aqua scape. I'm still looking out for ideas to scape a sand bottom Cory tank with driftwood and mosses. Would it be even feasible to introduce co2 into the system? 

I also wonder what kind of mosses and plants are in their natural habitat.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

I will recommend lapis sand. On the contrary, I don't think soil substrate is viable for aquascaping in the long run. Soil substrate turn into mud over time. It's messy

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I would prefer to go sand though but I don't think it's viable for an aqua scape. I'm still looking out for ideas to scape a sand bottom Cory tank with driftwood and mosses. Would it be even feasible to introduce co2 into the system?


Although most cory tanks tend to be lower light systems with slower growing plants tied to driftwood, i guess Co2 injection will still help to improve plant growth, the lower pH from Co2 injection would also be okay for corydoras too, since they usually hail from acidic soft water conditions anyways.




> I also wonder what kind of mosses and plants are in their natural habitat.


Seems their natural habitat in the amazon is mainly just sandy or muddy bottoms with lots of leaf litter, and almost devoid of plants (except a few tough plants and algae)... here are some videos of corydoras in the amazon:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Another one:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Last one in the series:




The aquascaped tank photo from AquaLife magazine looks much nicer though... not as murky.  :Grin:

----------


## Sax

ok. Thanks. I was considering that. My mid water fishes snatches the worms before can reach corydoras.

----------


## nicholasliao

Twigs. Roots. Dead leaves. Easy to replicate but water quality very hard to do it.

I'm in a dilemma. How to aqua scape a Cory tank with shrimps. any ideas?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sax

> Twigs. Roots. Dead leaves. Easy to replicate but water quality very hard to do it.
> 
> I'm in a dilemma. How to aqua scape a Cory tank with shrimps. any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Hi Nicholas,

Dun mean to hijack bro Barmby's thread. Just my humble low tech tank to share.... mixing with another 28 fishes.
Total 10 corydoras.

Done this manner so that will have low maintenance issue, as their poo is bigger than other fishes, and my tank have high bio-load.

Cories 1.jpgCories 2.jpg

----------


## nicholasliao

Thanks sax. Tank looking good. I hope I can show case a Cory tank soon. 

Would love to get the dwarf hasbrosus. Any recommendations on a single species to keep or should I just keep a huge variety of them? 

Would love to see some breeding activities though

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

Don't worry about it Sax

----------


## nicholasliao

> Although most cory tanks tend to be lower light systems with slower growing plants tied to driftwood, i guess Co2 injection will still help to improve plant growth, the lower pH from Co2 injection would also be okay for corydoras too, since they usually hail from acidic soft water conditions anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems their natural habitat in the amazon is mainly just sandy or muddy bottoms with lots of leaf litter, and almost devoid of plants (except a few tough plants and algae)... here are some videos of corydoras in the amazon:


Thanks Paul! Easy to replicate the look but quality of water not easy.

Might have to use 3 filters to ensure water quality. Haha

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sax

> Thanks sax. Tank looking good. I hope I can show case a Cory tank soon. 
> 
> Would love to get the dwarf hasbrosus. Any recommendations on a single species to keep or should I just keep a huge variety of them? 
> 
> Would love to see some breeding activities though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk





> Don't worry about it Sax



Hi nicholas 

I think mine wun breed. Cos tank too busy with activities. Hahahahha i got 9 stebai and one which i forgot the name.. I am waiting to load some green lasers if i can find them.nanother canister is already on standby. Heehee




barmby, thank you.  :Wink:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hi nicholas 
> 
> I think mine wun breed. Cos tank too busy with activities. Hahahahha i got 9 stebai and one which i forgot the name.. I am waiting to load some green lasers if i can find them.nanother canister is already on standby. Heehee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barmby, thank you.


Appreciate if you not use the sms lingo? It's against Aq rules. 

Thanks


Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## s9534891b

Hi, does anybody here knows how to breed corys?please give me some advice thanks.

----------


## Sax

Sorry. I forgot. Apologise...  :Wink:

----------


## apek19

DSC_0034.jpg

Sharing how awesome these little fellas are  :Grin:

----------


## RonWill

> Ronwill will be a better person to recommend on kinds of substrate that bring out the best of these cute corydoras


 Colin, you're too kind but yep, corys are adorable, aren't they? As for substrate... hmm... I still prefer Sudo sand, ANS Bright Sand and one particularly fine sand from Interpet, I think.




> Twigs. Roots. Dead leaves. Easy to replicate but water quality very hard to do it. I'm in a dilemma. How to aqua scape a Cory tank with shrimps. any ideas?


 Water quality is easier to maintain with natural elements like wood & leaves, rather than rely on additives. Take care of what your corys need and the shrimps will adapt to it.

----------


## soltari007

The master has spoken  :Smile: 

Nice setups!

----------


## stormhawk

To ensure your Corydoras are getting proper nutrition in a community setup, drop some food when the lights are out. This will ensure that the Corydoras will at least get enough food since they are active throughout the night hours.

----------


## nicholasliao

I'm not sure if this has been asked again and again. I've been reading up on dwarf cory's and been wanting to know which dwarf species tend to shoal more?

I've read that pgymy's tend to shoal more naturally in groups of 10 or more but the hasbrosus doesn't. I tend to prefer the look of the hasbrosus (salt and pepper cat) because of their look but I would also like to have a group that shoals more naturally.

Does any of the cory keepers here have first hand experience in regards to keeping pgymy's and habrosus? I love the shoaling effect that pgymy's give but i love the look on the hasbrosus cat. Anyone can tell me otherwise?

----------


## seudzar

The best shoaling dwarf cory is corydoras hastatus! Hahaha

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

Yep. My vote on _C. hastatus_ as well and second to none!!

----------


## tetrakid

> To ensure your Corydoras are getting proper nutrition in a community setup, drop some food when the lights are out. This will ensure that the Corydoras will at least get enough food since they are active throughout the night hours.


When the lights are out, the cats will play. Corys and other catfish are nocturnal creatures. They are blind during the day, when they feel and grope blindly around with their barbels for the food rather than look for it with their eyes.  :Smile:

----------


## nicholasliao

Aren't C. Hastatus expensive to keep? I don't really fancy their look as compared to hasbrosus.

Come on guys! Its either pgymys or hasbrosus!  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

If you want shoaling, it's pygmy only. Hasborsus do not shoal. Also I found that hasborsus are more sensitive than Pygmy. Also Pygmy only shoal when they are in a big group example like more than 10. 

Seriously, hastatus is more interesting. Given the choice, I rather save up for hastatus. Hahaha

----------


## nicholasliao

Serious? But hastatus doesn't really have much markings on them. Okay. I will go and research more about the hastatus.

I'm not sure about its price and I heard they are very pricey which is why I'm so afraid of getting it.

I'm on the verge of setting up my 3ft moss tank soon and im quite excited with the species of corys that im going to keep.

For the hastatus, do they require a chiller?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## apek19

> Serious? But hastatus doesn't really have much markings on them. Okay. I will go and research more about the hastatus.
> 
> I'm not sure about its price and I heard they are very pricey which is why I'm so afraid of getting it.
> 
> I'm on the verge of setting up my 3ft moss tank soon and im quite excited with the species of corys that im going to keep.
> 
> For the hastatus, do they require a chiller?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Bro, I have a mixture of hastatus and pgymy in my 3ft planted. I'm eagerly waiting for stock to arrive to get more hastatus! Their behaviour is much more interactive and splendid compared to pgymy and hasbrosus. You should check out youtube to see those little fellas in action! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## nicholasliao

Awesome. Thanks apek bro. Will definitely look into it!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Price for hastatus is one thing, personally I find hastatus are more hardy than Pygmy, hasborsus being the most sensitive. 

Hastatus do not need chiller generally they will do better in cooler water which is the same for all fishes. 

Hasborsus has nice patterns but they tend to hide a lot and only comes out when the lights are off. Pygmy almost the same but hastatus is different. They shoal most of the time even when the lights are on.

----------


## seudzar

I am also waiting for more hastatus to come in. Hahaha

----------


## nicholasliao

When and which lfs sells them?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Draka

Lol Seudzar and RonWill poison sia, hastatus always have to wait so long in between! XD Nicholas you're gonna have to wait for LFS sightings, don't think there're any at the moment...

----------


## vannel

The fact they are back in Singapore is already a feat.. They were previously "lost" to us for a number of years. Amazingly, they are quite affordable. I almost paid $15-$20 per piece to have them specially shipped over. Unfortunately, the whole batch didn't survive quarantine and I didn't have to pay for it. A few weeks later, GC was selling them..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Draka

Oh man >< so sorry to hear that. They're too cute to be lost!

----------


## hmlc74

always nice to see cute cory and thank for video too

----------

